# OPFP, rent allowance & max hours allowed to work?



## sarasara (25 Jul 2007)

I am a single parent on One Parent Family Payment and on full rent allowance (no maintenance) , does anybody know how many hours (if any) I would be able to work without losing my rent allowance?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jul 2007)

Does the means test info on the _SW _website clarify at all?


----------



## sarasara (25 Jul 2007)

not really no...ive checked out those sites already and phoned the health board...where two different people told me two different things...one that ill lose all rent allowance no matter how little hours i work a week and two that ill only lose out on a portion of my rent allowance due to how many hours i work.....


----------



## evenstar (26 Jul 2007)

Both reports you got were wrong.

If you go back to work, you will lose your rent allowance in full.  Your wages will be taken into consideration and you will loose, depending on how much you earn not how many hours, of your OPF.  Once you have informed SW by getting letter from your employer on how much you get paid (gross) then you apply for FIS. 

Apply for FIS after your OPF has been adjusted if at all.  You need to be working a min of 20 hours per week to qualify.  

FIS is the only social welfare payment based on a minimum amount of hours you have to work to get it. The office is based in Longford, but you have to be working 4 weeks before you can apply anyway.

You may also keep your medical card, depending on how much your weekly income is - childminding costs, rent and travel expenses are also taken into account.

If, however you go on a scheme - eg Fas or Back to Work Scheme, then you keep a percentage of your OPF, your full wage, rent allowance and all other entitlements.  You can also try to apply for FIS.

When you cease employment, providing you have enough stamps, you can claim unemployment assistance at half rate for 15 months along with your lone parents.

Hope this helps...


----------



## sarasara (26 Jul 2007)

it does help ...alot!! thankyou so much for that, u wouldnt believe the time i have spent looking for a simple answer.
thanks again


----------



## Thrifty (27 Jul 2007)

I understood you could still claim rent allowance while working depending on what you are actually earning (if under a certain limit). a certian amount is disregarded (€75) and then a percentage of your earnings after this is deducted to work out your means for your rent and what amount of rent allowance you will get. To claim FIS you need to be an employee working at least 19 hr per week. this sum is alos taken into account when calculating your rent allowance. CIC may be able to help you work out your entitlement so you can look at all the costs (childcare) involved. As Evenstar said you may be better off financially on a back to work scheme or if you want to do further training check out FAS course (can get an extra payment while training).


----------



## tomred1 (27 Jul 2007)

evenstar said:


> When you cease employment, providing you have enough stamps, you can claim unemployment assistance at half rate for 15 months along with your lone parents.
> 
> Hope this helps...


 
Just about above, It is Jobseekers *Benefit *and it depends if you have over 260 contributions to wheter its 15 months long or 12 months.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

Yes - benefits are _PRSI _linked and not means tested; allowances are means tested.


----------



## paulacadwell (24 Aug 2009)

I am starting a fas course in september. I am  recieving opf and full rent allowance, will these be cut?


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2009)

Your Rent Supplement will probably change as some of the additional income from the Fás course will be assessed against you (depending on how much extra it is, and whether your OPFP is reduced).


----------

